# Solved: Deleted Ubuntu and now Windows 7 won't boot



## ralphygarfield (May 23, 2008)

Ok so recently I bought a new laptop and gave my mom the old one. The old one was set up with dual boot between Windows 7 and Ubuntu. Now my mom wanted Linux off there. So I just deleted the Linux partition using GParted. 

Now when I start the computer, the GRUB loader says:

GRUB loading, please wait...
Error 22

It won't boot. 

I anticipated a problem but I did not think it would be this bad. I tried repairing startup with the Windows 7 install CD, but it detected not problems. I also searched for the answer a bit, but couldn't find anything. 

How do I get rid of GRUB and restore Windows 7? Please help ASAP.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Have you tried this?

get the dvd. when you get to the second screen (after you choose your language) go to repair your computer go to command prompt and type this in without the quotes (") :
"bootrec /fixmbr"
press enter.
Restart.

Hope this works?


----------



## ralphygarfield (May 23, 2008)

1002richards said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried this?
> 
> get the dvd. when you get to the second screen (after you choose your language) go to repair your computer go to command prompt and type this in without the quotes (") :
> ...


That worked like a charm!

Thank you very much!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

You're welcome! Glad it helped.


----------

